# EM lights



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I, trying to make sure a customer has all needs electrical taken care of mentioned that it might be required to put Emergency lights in his bathrooms. 

Now, I have to find out where to locate requirements for this. Normally, I would place them where I think they are needed, and have the FM require more if he decided to. Does anyone have the IBC 03 or later? 

I need to know if there is a limit on how many the bathroom serves before needing the lights? It is for a small office. Do stalls have anything to do with it?


----------



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

Call your FM.


----------

